# my RCA 2906 Home Theater



## szandor6911 (Mar 6, 2012)

I was wondering why my home theater will say Dolby D plus 2 music or movie? If I plug in an HDMI,shouldn't it just say Dolby Digital? It does sometimes,but I'm not sure why sometimes it does and sometimes it doesn't. I will be using say you tube for example through my x box and will be watching the same video and once in a while Dolby Digital pops up but most of the time it seems like it's both Digital and Pro Logic,can somebody explain this to me?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

More than likely it is switching to the format that the content was mastered in.


----------



## szandor6911 (Mar 6, 2012)

ok,I understand that it is reading what something is mastered in,but a couple of things don't make sense to me. First of all,if that's the case,how come it can say Dolby Digital and then all of a sudden switch to Dolby D plus Pro Log 2 on the same video or audio I am playing? Also,isn't Dolby D Dolby Digital? If so that means when I get Dolby Digital,the sound is great but it only comes out of 3 speakers,no rear speakers. And when I get Dolby D plus Pro Logic,it sounds I believe almost or as good as straight Digital and it comes out of all 5 speakers. So why not just have Dolby D plus Pro Logic instead of just straight Dolby Digital? And like I said the Dolby Digital comes on when it wants,how do I control when I want the Digital,not the D but the Digital part on? If anybody can shed some light on this,that would be great,thanks!!!


----------



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

I have an RCA 2906, They are not very good units, your problem could be a Bug.
The way I understand it . . . It switches between the front 3 speakers and all 5 speakers, depending on the material that is sent to it. Not many settings on the 2906.

They say the RCA 2906 is 100w per channel for a total of 600w
" Yeah , Right " . . .


----------

